# bluefish



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

i forgot to mention blues in my first question. someone please tell me where they at? i caught one at the boardwalk with my 8ft castnet lastnight but i know that was luck


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

We've caught a couple recently off Bob Sykes bridge. About 20" a piece........using cut bait under the bridge.


----------



## jcooper85 (Jul 23, 2009)

I went out to navarre beach just before you get out to opal beach. Caught several blues about 30-45 min. before dark on fri. afternoon. Sat. morning caught a couple more right at day break. Once the sun was up over the horizon the bluefish action stopped for me. Caught them on a Tsunami lure 4" sinking zig-rig1 1/2 ounce, similar to a gotcha (red and silver). The last blue I caught on friday evening spit out about an 6" piece of lady fish along with 2 other bait fish.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

man, i got to get to the water !


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## deviantek (Dec 8, 2009)

Hah, so that's what I caught! Was out fishing for redfish down at NAS tonight (8pm) using a red/white spinner bait designed for Redfish and hit a bluefish tearing through a school of bait fish right off the shore. I couldn't remember what redfish looked like and automatically assumed it was a red... after google image searching, sure it enough it wasn't a red but instead a bluefish... It fought like a son of a...



The blue was probably 5lbs. 



Has anyone done much fishing down @ NAS? I was in the spot where it seems like the coast guard has there boats tied up. Other then that bluefish, there wasn't much action on a spinner at 8-12pm at night (probably should be using live bait @ at the bottom). 



A few military buddies and mysellf are just wandering around looking to catch anything that bites. 



Anyone have any worthy suggestions for a good chance at something that bites during the night hours, and doesn't involve much skill to catch? 



Thanks!


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

i fished on okaloosa island pier tuesday before the storm. there was a school of blues hanging around the end of the pier right near the pilings. any time you pulled a lure thru em. they were mostly 14-16 inches long.


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

about nas, theres lots of reds and flounder out there, other people talk about sheepheads and stuff but i havent seen anyone catch em myself. for flounder, use jig heads with berkley gulp or live bait ( shrimp,minnows, or finger mullet) and bounce it around the bottom right around the wall. when it gets tight, DO NOT yank it right away. give it a sec to suck it in then snag em and bag em. for reds, just throw out something alive or cut up fish, keep it on the bottom tho. use atleast an once of wieght and 12-25 lbs test aleast. feel free to go over 25 if u dont have much skill hehe. i jus use the super cheap 12lbs test from walmart. but ive got years in redfish. throw ur red bait in the channel.



fiddler crabs for sheephead but good luck with those.


----------

